# Tribs to Clear Fork



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Im buying a 2wt as I've talked about before and I want to use it on very small streams for different kinds of fish. Do you think that the small creeks that run into the Clear Fork river down in Mohican state park hold browns that have swam up into them? Anything that would have been stocked there? I think it would be cool to explore a small creek especially if there's lil browns holding up in there.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Im buying a 2wt as I've talked about before and I want to use it on very small streams for different kinds of fish. Do you think that the small creeks that run into the Clear Fork river down in Mohican state park hold browns that have swam up into them? Anything that would have been stocked there? I think it would be cool to explore a small creek especially if there's lil browns holding up in there.


Very good question, and a great sounding quest. I, too, look forward to the answers to this.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Well I'm gonna find out because I just found a 2wt that I'm probably going to buy and with no football or baseball this year I have lots of free time to wander around the park down there.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Pine run, look into it. Have caught them there in the past. Lots of small springs feeding it and keeping it cool. most of it is private property. Need to knock on a few doors


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I have caught a few in them, with a few saugeye , and actually a few very large bass.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

ChromeBone said:


> I have caught a few in them, with a few saugeye , and actually a few very large bass.


Alright I guess I'm gonna try it out!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I found this while looking for information about the tributarys.
http://epa.ohio.gov/portals/35/documents/ClearForkTSDfinal.pdf

Look at page 3 and tell me what you think.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I thought it was very interesting that there were no brown trout found in the samplings, but they did find one rainbow trout. I know the DNR shared some of their findings with Miami Valley Fly Fishers.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Thats what I don't get. Where'd the rainbow come from.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Last Spring Me and a few buddies hit up there... NO TROUT when we cought a bunch in the dead of winter... All we cought was Saugeye and bass I cought a 5ib largmouth on the 4wt lol


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

There are always a few rainbows that get mixed in with the browns at the hatchery. I have caught several at clear creek, and they aren't realy supposed to be there either. Now if a brookie showed up, that would be interesting.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fontinalis said:


> There are always a few rainbows that get mixed in with the browns at the hatchery. I have caught several at clear creek, and they aren't realy supposed to be there either. Now if a brookie showed up, that would be interesting.


I hadn't caught a bow at Clear Creek, but I seem to remember them being on the fish ID/regulations signs along the road at some of the pulloff spots.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I think the whole state uses the same sign. I thought it was a little goofy too.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Can't remember if they were browns or bows but shocked up several Salmonids out of a few Clear Fork Tribs a number of years back, so yea, they're in there.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I've only caught browns at clear fork, but I get a few Really monster bows in the Mad every year. I think they are big brood stock from the trout club that got out from high water or something.


----------



## steelie blue (Feb 3, 2012)

the clear fork was recently shocked through the park back in last spring and this fall.NO browns where found from bridge through the park to st.rt.3. that came from a district 3 officer.the only browns they found where the 6 inch fingerlings they found from stocking.water was to warm from mid june through august..i still find that hard to believe. ask a clear fork t.u. guy...i can tell ya ive had better luck in recent years fishing from the blue steel bridge to gatton rocks rd.


----------

